# chinese menu translation?



## brianleahy (May 7, 2005)

I was going to add this to an existing thread:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?p=371801

But I realized it was getting ever farther afield from Tiger, so here we are in the cafe.  

Actually, "cafe" is especially appropriate, because I'm asking about a menu.

This link:

http://www.engrish.com/recent_detai...=Engrish from Other Countries&date=2005-04-13

...shows a Chinese menu (definitely Chinese, the caption says "Menu found in Shanghai, China.").   The first item on the menu MUST have been translated rather poorly into English.  Can anyone offer a better rendition of the Chinese?

I'd pop it into an online translator, but I have no way to key in the Chinese text.


----------



## floverow (May 22, 2005)

yes, the translation is poor. but my english is as poor as it.

there are all subsidiary material(fixing and dressing).

23196 &#26494;&#40736;&#36741;&#26009;
from the words, it is used to fried, wraping with it then frying, cause very puff looks like squirrel. 

&#26494;&#40736; means squirrel. pronounces "songshu"
&#36741;&#26009; means subsidiary material. pronounced "fuliao"

23291 &#36991;&#39118;&#22616;&#26009;
I don't know what it is. &#36991;&#39118;&#22616; is a restaurant in Shanghai. pronounced "bifengtang".
&#26009;=&#36741;&#26009;, pronounced "liao"

23295 &#38149;&#20180;&#40072;&#40060;&#35843;&#26009;
fixing for weever by chafing pot.
&#38149;&#20180; means chafing pot. pronounced "guozai"
&#40072;&#40060; means weever. pronounced "luyu"
&#35843;&#26009; means fixing and dressing. pronounced "tiaoliao"

23297 &#31958;&#37259;&#35843;&#26009;
a kind of dressing with sugar and vinegar
&#31958; means sugar. pronounced "tang"
&#37259; means vinega. pronounced "cu"

23298 &#21688;&#34507;&#40644;&#26009;
pickled yolk 
&#21688;&#34507;&#40644; means pickled yolk. pronounced "xiandanhuang"


----------



## brianleahy (May 22, 2005)

Wonderful!  Thanks very much.


----------



## brianleahy (May 23, 2005)

It appears that 'weever' is a kind of fish?  If my translation program is right, it's what we'd call a "perch" in English.

I must admit, I never thought that it might mean that the finished, cooked food was fluffy, like a squirrel's tail.   To me, it sounded like they had cooked an animal which looked like a squirrel.  ;-)


----------



## floverow (May 24, 2005)

brianleahy said:
			
		

> It appears that 'weever' is a kind of fish?  If my translation program is right, it's what we'd call a "perch" in English.
> 
> I must admit, I never thought that it might mean that the finished, cooked food was fluffy, like a squirrel's tail.   To me, it sounded like they had cooked an animal which looked like a squirrel.  ;-)




yes, I think weever is perch.

ha~ha~, a chinese doesn't eat a squirrel.


----------



## brianleahy (May 24, 2005)

> ha~ha~, a chinese doesn't eat a squirrel.



Yeah, that's why I thought that translation had to be wrong.  

Now I see that I just misunderstood it.   Thanks again!


----------

